# NAG - Aqua Glassware / Diffusers?



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anybody try these out? They look like Do!Aqua music note diffusers. However, just like some Up-Aqua stuff, the price is right!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You get what you pay for homeboy.


----------



## Mantis992 (Feb 13, 2013)

Seems like all ceramic/glass diffusers work the same whether it is a $50.00 ada one or a $1.99 Chinese one. Most come from China anyways so....


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah sometime you do get what you pay for. However, I agree with you Mantis... I see a bunch of people happy with AquaticMagic lily pipes. I have Cal Aqua pipes, but I do have an Up Aqua diffuser and a no-brand glass drop checker from Ebay... all work great! This NAG music note diffuser is $16. Beats spending close to $50 if it does the same thing... we'll see.. I just ordered one!


----------



## lakemake (Feb 21, 2013)

*looking at the same item...*

I wonder if this works for a yeast DIY CO2 generator. I got a small diffuser from eBay but it produces only one stream of CO2 bubbles. On the other hand, Fluval's diffuser for the 88g set produces at least 3 or 4 streams of much finer bubbles. However, glass diffusers look much more elegant in the tanks!


----------



## JeffyFunk (Jan 10, 2011)

Mantis992 said:


> Seems like all ceramic/glass diffusers work the same whether it is a $50.00 ada one or a $1.99 Chinese one. Most come from China anyways so....


I disagree. All ceramic/glass diffusers work in the same manner, but the quality and quantity of the CO2 dispersion is VERY dependent upon the quality of the ceramic disk. I've used cheap ceramic diffusers and ADA ceramic diffusers and there is a big difference in their performance. The cheap ceramic diffuser did not produce as many CO2 bubbles and the bubbles it did produce were much larger in size. Also, this was for the ceramic diffusers coming straight out of the box so cleanliness should not have been a factor - I've noticed the efficiency of the CO2 dispersion to be very dependent upon how clean the ceramic surface is as well (which is why i go to great lengths to clean and maintain my CO2 diffusers).


----------



## lakemake (Feb 21, 2013)

*quality of diffuer*



JeffyFunk said:


> I disagree. All ceramic/glass diffusers work in the same manner, but the quality and quantity of the CO2 dispersion is VERY dependent upon the quality of the ceramic disk. I've used cheap ceramic diffusers and ADA ceramic diffusers and there is a big difference in their performance. The cheap ceramic diffuser did not produce as many CO2 bubbles and the bubbles it did produce were much larger in size. Also, this was for the ceramic diffusers coming straight out of the box so cleanliness should not have been a factor - I've noticed the efficiency of the CO2 dispersion to be very dependent upon how clean the ceramic surface is as well (which is why i go to great lengths to clean and maintain my CO2 diffusers).


I agree with JeffyFunk on the different qualities of different ceramic disks. I wonder if the NAG diffuser works fine with DIY CO2 generators.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I placed the order and I'll receive it sometime next month. I have a pressurized and DIY system so I'll let you know if it works it both. I'll also comment on the size of the bubbles it releases. 

I haven't had that many diffusers, 3 so far. My cheap Up-Aqua glass ceramic diffuser does have larger and small bubbles coming from it -- I also go to great lengths to clean the diffuser plate in H202 every time I do a PWC. I'm a bit disatisfied with that, but it works; my drop checker can attest to that. On the other hand, my black Fluval ceramic diffusers was even cheaper but the two that I have both create a fine mist of co2, better than the UP-Aqua. I'm sure that the ADA and Do!Aquas are the best, I don't dispute that... I just don't feel like spending that kind of money since I'm a full-time student. And then there's atomic GLA diffusers, those ae suppose to be great too... Anyway, we'll see how this NAG one is when I get it. Pretty good deal for $16 bucks shipped -- unless it's a total POS? LOL

Here's the one I actually ordered (shorter version from the pic I posted earlier)... hope to use it in an ADA 60-F I just ordered.


----------



## lakemake (Feb 21, 2013)

*hope that NAG does quality control*

My eBay glass diffuser is still working - giving one stream of CO2 bubbles. (5 days have passed)

But my Fluval diffuser for 88g kit stopped producing bubble after 4 days although it used to give finer mist of CO2.

Both bottle are the same size (750ml) with the same formula.

Anyway, I hope that NAG's diffusers have a uniform quality. I hope not that only some lucky ones work fine.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

ADA and Do!Aqua produce very fine and consistent bubbles I have seen to date for a long time. Even Barr recommends if you go disc diffuser go ADA. 

You could check for used ones, they pop up from time to time. And probably by the time and money you spend trying all the knock offs you could have bought a genuine pollen glass.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Alright as promised... AN *UPDATE!*

Okay this NAG-Aqua wasn't suppose to arrive till the end of April! I got it early, so no complaints here!

It was ordered on March 11th and I received it today 

Let me tell you, the quality on this little diffuser is superb. I wouldn't be surprised that it's from the OEM manufacturer who produces ADA/Do!Aqua stuff! Not only did I save money, and I GOT MORE THAN WHAT I PAID FOR (in response to the old adage of "you get what you pay for"), this little gem produces some pretty small bubbles with no sign of co2 leakage escaping between the ceramic plate and glass -- something which unfortunately happens in my UP Aqua diffuser. I can't comment on whether or not they're production process produces consistency in quality in their other NAG diffusers... good news is, I ordered another one to report on that!  










Video of it in action...


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Your puffers are sooooo awesome! They're so curious looking at what you're doing.


----------



## lakemake (Feb 21, 2013)

*Congrats! What about with DIY generator?*

Looks great in your aquarium!:thumbsup:
Have you tried with a DIY generator?
Thanks!:red_mouth


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry I haven't tried it yet with DIY. Maybe I'll do it sometime next week when I have more time to put a DIY system together.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

hmm i was just about to order the rhinox diffuser but saw this one too.
what's your co2 setup? is it a fixed output or adjustable? what's the outward pressure you have it at?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not going to say they are all the same, but many of the pricier ones are the same ones being sold on ebay for much less from vendors like aquatic magic. Same goes for some of the LED lights, etc. They are just re-branded. I've had a Rhinox for over 5 years and still producing that fine mist.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> I'm not going to say they are all the same, but many of the pricier ones are the same ones being sold on ebay for much less from vendors like aquatic magic. Same goes for some of the LED lights, etc. They are just re-branded. I've had a Rhinox for over 5 years and still producing that fine mist.


I believe I have the same fixed output regulator as you right? the Azoo one?

Which co2 regulator are you using the rhinox on?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

gnod said:


> hmm i was just about to order the rhinox diffuser but saw this one too.
> what's your co2 setup? is it a fixed output or adjustable? what's the outward pressure you have it at?


Granted, nothing is really wrong with Rhinox. It just depends on the style of diffuser you prefer. 

As far as the comment about "cheap" ceramic discs go, I've had more and finer bubbles come from cheap eBay diffusers (the up-aqua ones) than I've had come from a brand new $140 ADA Pollen Glass Mini. I think each ceramic disc is a bit of a hit and miss situation, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

gnod said:


> hmm i was just about to order the rhinox diffuser but saw this one too.
> what's your co2 setup? is it a fixed output or adjustable? what's the outward pressure you have it at?


I'm using an Aquatek mini regulator for paintball. I believe the fixed output pressure is 30 to 40 psi.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I'm using an Aquatek mini regulator for paintball. I believe the fixed output pressure is 30 to 40 psi.


thanks!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay... So I was pretty pleased with the NAG-Aqua Music Note, I ordered another one. This time I ordered the mini version (which is probably equivalent to the Do!Aqua MUSIC GLASS 10D - 10mm).

I haven't had time to test it yet.. I'll probably do that sometime within the next day or so.

Here's some pics


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

Dope! Looking forward to your review. Even though I like them I got myself the rhniox. Hope it's as nice as yours. Hehe


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Time to get one...


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

gnod said:


> Dope! Looking forward to your review. Even though I like them I got myself the rhniox. Hope it's as nice as yours. Hehe


How are those rhniox? Are they knock-offs like this here NAG? Lol


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> How are those rhniox? Are they knock-offs like this here NAG? Lol


haha still got about a week left before I receive them. 
I will either post a review here if you don't mind or, I will make a new thread!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Please post it here. That was sort of one of the reasons I started this thread... affordable but effective options than spending an arm and a leg for overpriced glassware. Also to put the "you get what you pay for" adage to the test.. haha


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Please post it here. That was sort of one of the reasons I started this thread... affordable but effective options than spending an arm and a leg for overpriced glassware. Also to put the "you get what you pay for" adage to the test.. haha


:thumbsup: you got it! I think I have to order another one actually. I just won a raok for the fluval disposable co2 system. I've seen someone else use the rhinox with it also and his tank rooks amazing.

going to rescape my 2.5 now.. hehe


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

^^ Sounds good! 

Well I just installed this NAG mini on my 6g (the other NAG I ordered is going to the 60-F). I used one of those glass U's connectors (also from China) to give the co2 tubing to come over the rim a cleaner look. 

This is approx. 2 BPS from an Aquatek mini regulator. Overall, I'm pleased once again! This is not comparing two of the 'exact" NAG-Aqua diffusers, but hey, both perform well for the price -- certainly better than my UP Aqua diffuser!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

So...got my rhinox today and here's my review. 

I cracked it in 30 seconds while trying to slide down the tubing. 

Makes me sad that my new super strength broke the glassware  I mean I have been working out.....


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

I had that long diffuser and loved it until i broke it. I only use inline diffusers now, but i'd get the NAG again.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

anyone using this ?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I wonder if this is coming from the same supplier of ADA. I wish someone had both in boxes to compare. Looking really quickly, they have a few other ADA knock off stuff. However, the inline diffuser is not an ADA copy. 

That said, I don't know if I am excited about this or not. One one side, I feel like cheap alternatives are great. On the other, I don't like how they are going after ADA's exact products and using the same branding colors as well.


----------

